# Paul Washer on coming Persecution



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2009)

Check out the fairly short video

Paul Washer Q and A - Persecution: Is It Coming? How Do We Prepare? | HeartCry Missionary Society


----------



## Augusta (Jan 20, 2009)

The greatest thing I appreciate about Paul Washer is his boldness. He really doesn't care what the world thinks, he will speak out the gospel truth without blinking.


----------



## christiana (Jan 20, 2009)

Augusta said:


> The greatest thing I appreciate about Paul Washer is his boldness. He really doesn't care what the world thinks, he will speak out the gospel truth without blinking.



Yes, and so should we all, without hesitation!! Are we ashamed or what?


----------



## Brother John (Jan 20, 2009)

*.*

Thanks for the link. That is a great answer.... 

I'm guessing Paul must be Amill?

Im going to email that out to family and friends.


----------

